# Beethoven just average



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

BEETHOVEN is not the best nor worst composer out there.His music is average.I have heard music worse and better than his.Also his music not all bad and not all great.HE WROTE music good & not that good.He was human you know therefore his music is not perfect.Like other composers he rehash very much,he learned much from others.Like his symphony 5 he used one subject in other movement that was nothing new it has been done before.The media uses propaganda to promote their agenda.That is why one should do research online.I do not watch television that much anyway.BEETHOVEN string quartets are not the best & his 9 symphonies are not the best.


----------



## Musobooks (May 12, 2019)

mtmailey said:


> BEETHOVEN is not the best nor worst composer out there.His music is average.I have heard music worse and better than his.Also his music not all bad and not all great.HE WROTE music good & not that good.He was human you know therefore his music is not perfect.Like other composers he rehash very much,he learned much from others.Like his symphony 5 he used one subject in other movement that was nothing new it has been done before.The media uses propaganda to promote their agenda.That is why one should do research online.I do not watch television that much anyway.BEETHOVEN string quartets are not the best & his 9 symphonies are not the best.


He may not be THE best composer of all time but he certainly ain’t average 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

There is normally a space after a full stop at the end of a sentence.


----------

